
Google poaches 14-year Mac veteran from Apple to bring Fuchsia to market - kshatrea
https://9to5google.com/2019/01/22/google-fuchsia-poaches-mac-veteran/
======
kop316
On a bit of a tangential note: I am really not a fan of using the term
"poaching" for this. The engineer is not a piece of property, and it is
certainly not an illegal or immoral act. Employees are allowed to leave for a
different job (Interestingly the headline is the only place that term is used,
they use "hire" in the article and in the HTML Header).

~~~
dekhn
employee poaching is a legal term with a long historical precedent.

~~~
geezerjay
The expression might have precedent but it does express a notion of property
and dehumanizes the employee, as if he's a product without free will.

~~~
dekhn
I gave this some thought and I can't really see this as a reasonable
statement.

~~~
kop316
....care to elaborate? I think its perfectly reasonable

------
thenewwazoo
I've tried _really hard_ to find a way to contact someone at Google who works
on Fuchsia about joining. I've got low-level Rust experience, and I think the
concepts behind the OS are fascinating. It's kind of funny just how little
public "face" the project has. There's some code, and... that's it. I found
very little information about the people or project sides of things. It's
interesting to me how much press it gets given the minuscule amount of
information published by Google.

~~~
steveklabnik
I can put you in touch with someone, I know some people on the team. I see
your info is in your profile.

~~~
thenewwazoo
I would appreciate that very, very much!

~~~
steveklabnik
I sent something into the wind, we’ll see what happens. Good luck!

------
sieabahlpark
Who in the world wants to use an OS built by an Ad company. I imagine it's
going to be hostile to anything that prevents ads and tracking.

~~~
geezerjay
> Who in the world wants to use an OS built by an Ad company.

Apparently around 75% of the world's smartphones run android, so pretty much
the answer is the vast majority of people.

~~~
chrstphrknwtn
"Want" and "do" are pretty different though.

Most people in the world want to eat well, many do eat poorly.

------
moocowtruck
I'll use fuchsia as long as I can make UI's in languages other than dart..

